

Show HN: RazorFlow: Build interactive, mobile-friendly dashboards with PHP - antileet
http://www.razorflow.com

======
webjames
This looks great - Can you give us any more (commercial) pricing information
at this stage?

------
thedangler
This pretty nice. How would I use it to integrate with my postgresql db as a
data source?

~~~
antileet
We are going to release a version with PostgreSQL support shortly.

RazorFlow PHP generates SQL code according to the requirements and filters,
and must take the differences between the SQL dialects of different vendors
into account.

